# Extended success!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Who has been out on the extended this year....I have but not as much as I would have liked; I'm still waiting to plug one. Anyway, just wonderin who had been out and if there had been a lot of success. <<--O/


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been out some, not as much as I would like, I had a opportunity at a nice buck early on but missed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> I've been out some, not as much as I would like, I had a opportunity at a nice buck early on but missed.


Yeah, I know what you mean, I've been there. There was a nice 3x4 I shot at and guessed it a tad farther than it was.....Oh well, some days you step in and some days you don't.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I ran into a decent 3x3 buck today and some does. Wish I had a deer tag. About an hour after I saw the deer I ran into a bull moose and a cow. I was after elk and didn't see anything but old tracks. But thats the way it goes.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

coydogg said:


> I ran into a decent 3x3 buck today and some does. Wish I had a deer tag. About an hour after I saw the deer I ran into a bull moose and a cow. I was after elk and didn't see anything but old tracks. But thats the way it goes.


I should have been with ya....I would've plugged a good looking 3!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been hunting the southern end and it's tough hunting. I'm tempted to do the tree stand thing because the cover and downfall is so thick that it's hard to move at all without waking the dead. (SL county is in for one wicked fire someday.) But I don't know, where's the fair chase if there's no chase? :lol: I'm not quite that old...yet.

I've found the hangout of a really nice buck, but haven't had the pleasure of meeting him so far. This weather and the rifle deer hunters will mix things up, push animals into the area and the hunting will just keep getting better.

But I'll tell you what - the DWR really needs to break out some archery moose tags for this area - the numbers are getting ridiculous.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I saw two more moose today. One cow and another bull. They might have been the same ones I saw yesterday but the bull looked smaller than the other one. I saw 3 does and a little 2x3 buck that I could have drilled........ if i had a dear tag. Not an elk track in sight. I dont think there are any elk up lambs canyon right now.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan I was out on Friday and helped pack out possibly the new archery state record for moose. There are pictures posted on muleymadness web forum under the archery section. The hunter name is Mike Christensen he goes by packout on bowsite. I would love one of those tags. I also saw 8 other bull moose showing rutting signs. I thought the rut would have been over. They were butting heads and calling to each other all day long.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

As for hunting I got my deer on opening day. 28 ½” 4x5.

I haven’t seen any elk in a while been out 4 times and have only seen two bulls no cows. I almost got one of those bulls though. If the bull went on other side of tree he would have presented a shot I would have taken. 

As a bonus I have also seen a huge bear up there this year.


----------



## JustHunting (Nov 7, 2007)

hey swbuckmaster did you post any pictures of your buck? I really want to see it, sounds awesome.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If only his right side matched his left. I don't think it will score well but it will look good on my wall. The right side had an injury and looks messed up when you look at it up close. It will be officially scored first part of next week when I get home from Texas.

Any takers who want to see if they can guess the score of this buck? Gross and net










Wac'em 100 grain head. perfect 5 yard running shot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

congratulations! very nice looking deer, even if he does have an "injury"....it adds character


----------



## JustHunting (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, what a stud deer, great shot too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a dandy buck there. very nice. congrats on him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll show you the rest of my deer from the front if you show me yours!

I have been hunting the front sense 1999. The first few years were brutal to me. I always thought I was a good shot. I missed so many bucks until 2002 I finally connected on a 16"-18" 4x4 I didn't get any field photos of this buck so I cant post any. I was very lucky to have never wounded anything. 2003 ended with me chasing several large bucks around in circles. Probably shot my whole quiver full of arrows on the last day. I had to do something with my shooting. I joined a league and got my butt handed to me. I was third from last out of 55 or so shooters. I am a very competitive person so I took it personally. I purchased my first real bow. It was the LX in all of my photos. I used this bow in a lot of tournaments around Utah and Nevada. I learned how to tune it and tune my arrows. I enjoy putting myself in tournament situations and feeling the pressure. I didn't care if I got beat by a better shooter but I did care if I didn't shoot up to my potential. I haven't won very many tournaments over the last few years but always finish in the top 10. I wish I could win more but there are a lot of shooters in Utah that are just that "shooters". I am more of a weekend shooter that enters these things to make myself a better hunter. I can't tell you how they have changed my hunting since without posting a few pictures. Since I have shot completely I have taken a deer every year for the last 5 out of 6 years.

I would challenge any of you guys that want to become a better hunter to come out to these shoots, join a league. Put yourself on the line and compete. There is nothing like shooting under pressure. It will almost cure buck fever! It will teach you how to cut yardages for uphill and downhill shots. Best of all I have met some of the neatest hunters in Utah, many of which are on these forums. Good luck to the rest of you hunters this year. Enjoy the Front, respect the landowners. Respect the game you pursue by taking ethical shots. Last be courteous to the rest of the non hunting crowd you will meet on the trail. Because you won't find anywhere else in Utah that can compete unless it is a LE unit. Let's police ourselves, turn in people that are making the rest of the hunting crowd look bad. So we can enjoy this area for a long time.

2002 dont have a field photo 16"-18" 4x4 30 yard shot. 40 yard track job

2004, 185" 6x5, 27" 17 yard shot right place right time. 20 yard track job.









2005, last day buck called it in 18 yard shot 3x3. 30 yard track job









2006 22 yard shot and my first spot and stalk 24 ¼" 4x5. 60 yard track job died in sight and slid 500 feet down the hill.









2007 5 yard shot 4x5 28 1/2" wide. 80 yard track job









Lets see some of your bucks from the front.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Scott, it has got to be the camo! 

Actually, swbuckmaster is a MUCH better archer than he gives himself credit for.

NIce pics and nice bucks my brother!

PRO


----------

